# Cat Flap For Sealed Double Glazed Window Unit



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is my next project for the kittens.  

I am looking for a company that will either supply a cat flap that will fix to an existing unit or a company that will make a complete unit incorporating a cat flap.

At the moment the kittens only have access to their out door play pen when we are in as I need to leave the kitchen window open. I am also thinking about the winter months, leaving the window open constantly I going to freeze. 

I have seen some American website and Australian ones too but I'm hoping there are local companies that will do them.


Sue


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Cat flaps into sealed unit double glazing need to be done at the time of manufacture of the glass.
I don't know the names of any companies that do this, but I am pretty sure they are out there.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I know most double glazing companies make doors with cat flaps in so would have thought they would be able to do it in a window. Have a ring round some of your local companies they might be able to help.As Helz said though i think you would have to buy a new unit.


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

i did a google search and found this.....

double glazing, entrance, cat flap, door, front, back, double, glazing, glazed.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Check out this though it may not be what you want it can be fitted into double glazing

Pet Porte Microchip Cat Flap - Keeps Neighbours Cats Out!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

I was visisting someones house the other day and they had a cat flap in the dwarf wall in their conservatory - Obviously it was more like a tunnel due to the thickness of the wall and I would think you would need a builder to do it properly, sealing it properly etc but I thought it was a really good idea and possibly cheaper than buying a new sealed unit?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh wow many thanks for all your help.

Its not a problem if it has to be a new unit, I wasn't sure whether I was wanting the impossible.

That's brilliant, I'll take a look at the websites you have suggested.

Sue


----------

